# Re: Beretta 84fs and 85fs



## choper11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Need some clarification. I see where some 84fs came with 10 rd. magazines not the 13 rd. , wider grips etc. The 85fs comes with 8rd. magazine, so can the 85fs accept the 10rd. magazine from an 84fs? I am assuming the 84fs with 10 rd. magazine is single stack?
I live in California and both models are on approved D.O.J. list here ( I am sure the 84fs would be the 10 rd. model). I am finding both models for sale but do not know what improvements in the 85 model over 84 model were made and if it would really matter.
Bought the wife a Ruger SR9c in 9mm and she does not like it-too small and dose not care much for recoil. So then I pick up a CZ 75B in 9mm, you guessed it still does not like the recoil of 9mm. So I let her shoot a friend of mine's Bersa .380acp and she fell in love with the recoil---Some days you just can't win! But I would rather buy a Beretta over a Bersa any day as I feel it is obvious it will hold value better. So any body while I am writing this interested in a couple of 9mm's let me know. Wayne


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

No. The 84-series uses a double-column magazine, even on the 10-round mag, and the 85-series uses a single column-only magazine. The mag well on the 85 isn't wide enough to accept an 84-series mag, even the 10-round version. Otherwise the 85 models and 84 models are identical, except I think the 85's never got the squared off trigger guard and stopped equivalent to an 84BB. At least all my Beretta 85s are 85BB models. The major difference is truly in the size of the grip. Smaller hands will want an 85. The 84's can accept up-to a 13-round magazine in States where idiots do not rule. If you have an 85FS that one should have the squared-off trigger guard.


----------



## choper11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for clearing that up. Wife has small hands so we better stay with the 85 model. Has anyone made a 10 rd. magazine for the 85 that you know of, Macgar or ?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

choper11 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. Wife has small hands so we better stay with the 85 model. Has anyone made a 10 rd. magazine for the 85 that you know of, Macgar or ?


Most females don't have mitts large enough to properly grip a model 84. Have her stick to a model 85.

http://www.mec-gar.com/


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't think there ever was a 10-round Beretta 85 magazine. All of mine are 8's and they are just about full. Any more would require a longer magazine, but if you could get one with a pinky extension that might be an improvement.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*To heck with resale value,,,*



> So I let her shoot a friend of mine's Bersa .380acp and she fell in love with the recoil---Some days you just can't win! But I would rather buy a Beretta over a Bersa any day as I feel it is obvious it will hold value better.


To heck with resale value!

If you want the Beretta for yourself,,,
Buy it for yourself.

C'mon my friend,,,
You stated she "fell in love".

So, buy your wife the gun she likes,,,
Then she will actually carry it and enjoy shooting it.

Bersa makes fine firearms,,,
And they don't break the bank.

I own a Bersa Thunder 380 and a Beretta 85BB in 380,,,
Both are fine guns but the Bersa will do anything the Beretta will do,,,
In fact it will do a bit more as it has a safety/decocker which the Beretta does not have.

I have introduced several undergrads at my university to shooting,,,
Most of them have started out on my Bersa Thunder 22,,,
Then graduated up to my Bersa Thunder 380.

Several of them have purchased Thunder 380's,,,
They bought them because they are reliable,,,
And they can be had for less than $300.00.

Don't let a brand name get in the way of practicality.

If your lady liked shooting the Bersa,,,
For crying out loud man,,,
Buy her a Bersa. :smt023

Aarond

.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I used to have a Bersa .380 Thunder. It was nickel-plated with rubber grips. Great gun! I either sold it or traded it for something long ago. Not sure why though................:smt102


----------



## choper11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Bersa .380 Thunder not on California approved list. Only an older model called the Firestorm, not even shown as available any more on their web site.
Wayne


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

FYI, just for the record on the next time the topic comes up, here is the differences in the magazines. They are not compatible. Beretta 85 on the left, 8-round. Beretta 84/Browning BDA-380 on the right, 13-round.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

84s Where At 1 Time Only 10 Rds During The Band , But Originally 13 Rds Got Both And They Work Well 
:smt033


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Back to the Firestorm,,,*

Have you asked a local gun store to order a Firestorm 380 for you?

They might not still be in their catalog,,,
But there might easily be some,,,
In distributor warehouses.

Just a thought.

Aarond

.


----------



## choper11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks, good idea. All California gun dealers for years now have been hit with premium pricing on all handguns from their distributors. You name the make and model at any caliber and I guarantee you I can buy it for a lot less through GunBroker etc. and pay the shipping back into my FFL here ( as long as it is on the approved list ). Take the Bersa Thunder, not on our list but, if a California resident has one and wants to sell it I can buy it leagaly as long as it is a "Private Party transfer" and does not have a magazine greater than 10 rd. we both have to go initially to the dealer he gets copy of seller drivers license, he leaves with his money and 10 days later I can pick up the gun. again I have not been able to find any of the Bersa models I could buy this way ( until I buy a Beretta and then 10 of them will come on the market---never fails )
Wayne


----------



## choper11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Well I want to thank everyone for clearing up the difference between 84fs and 85fs models. I have decided on the 84fs and will pick one up that is the 10 rd. model.
( I am in the market for some 13 rd. magazines for it, if any one want s to sell one or two)
Wayne


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

choper11 said:


> I have decided on the 84fs and ...


You have chosen wisely, young Jedi.


----------

